# 9yo boy dies in freak accident at home



## Fabforester (17 July 2010)

So very sad
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...eaks-neck-dies-freak-rope-swing-accident.html
Thoughts and prayers with the parents and family & friends.


----------



## rowan (17 July 2010)

A  terrible accident, my thoughts are with the family. 

R.I.P Jamie xx

http://horsegossip.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=general&action=display&thread=53735


----------



## Django Pony (17 July 2010)

How awful. Tragic. Thoughts go out to all who knew and loved him.x


----------



## Bettyboo222 (17 July 2010)

How awful, My thoughts and prayers are with the family


----------



## WoopsiiD (17 July 2010)

I've just read that too and seen the link.
So, so sad.
More thoughts to all those who knew and loved Jamie especially his parents and his brother.
x


----------



## quirky (17 July 2010)

How awful for his family, absolutely devastating.
My thoughts are with them, may Jamie RIP.


----------



## herewego (17 July 2010)

Tragic, RIP little man xx


----------



## alfirules (17 July 2010)

how devastating, my sympathies to his family and friends. RIP Jamie.


----------



## thinlizzy (17 July 2010)

What can we say ?How awful and unexpected thoughts with all concerned


----------



## DragonSlayer (17 July 2010)

A terrible thing to happen...as the article says, every parents worst nightmare.

Another thing that I see on the report, it mentions the value of the home. Certainly, mention the picturesque landscape etc....but to what relevance do the flamin' press believe mentioning the value of the home has to a family loosing a brother and son??


----------



## fjordhorsefan (17 July 2010)

Poor soul, RIP Jamie xxxx


----------



## michelleice (17 July 2010)

if you read link to horse gossip they have taken messages of her fb and posted them in paper also camping her drive paparazzi are sick tbh 

My thoughts go to the family xxx


----------



## Tiffany (18 July 2010)

So tragic - my heart goes out to his family.


----------



## cdb (18 July 2010)

RIP Jamie xx


----------



## Fabforester (18 July 2010)

rowan said:



			A  terrible accident, my thoughts are with the family. 

R.I.P Jamie xx

http://horsegossip.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=general&action=display&thread=53735

Click to expand...

The horsegossip post is so moving. And the video so recent 
http://s719.photobucket.com/albums/...0/?action=view&current=MummyVioletxwithJx.mp4

Deepest sympathies to all who knew and loved a dear little boy.


----------



## Ranyhyn (18 July 2010)

That brought tears to my eyes, poor wee thing and poor family  RIP Jamie.


----------



## itsme123 (20 July 2010)

Absolutely tragic 

My thoughts are with Jamie's family and friends

Rest in peace sweetheart 
xxx


----------



## Fairynuff (20 July 2010)

only one of so many!


----------



## LauraWheeler (20 July 2010)

RIP Jamie.
He was a lovely boy.
MY Thoughts are with Sarah and her family at this terrable time.


----------



## SKY (20 July 2010)

i just read tha, omg heartbreaking.  my heart goes out to all his family, such a sad story has tears in my eyes.  i know he is watching over you, and with you.  i am just so sorry to read that, my thoughts is with you.


----------



## maletto (24 July 2010)

I've only just seen this. I can't imagine how awful that must be for all concerned. What a tragedy.


----------

